# Arctic Freezer Pro 7 Fan Clicking



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

I've had my current PC build for a couple of months and for a while now my CPU fan has been making this noise, I finally cracked and tried to solve it..I thought it was just the cheap fan I had exhausting air out of my case, but when I unplugged that the noise was still there lol.

So its kind of intermittent, and the only way I can describe it is a clicking noise, like the fan is catching or vibrating on something. Really bothersome as these are supposedly amazing coolers and i'm looking at trying to overclock my i3 from 3.1ghz to 4.0ghz or near..with this fan possibly breaking I don't really want to change anything! Please help 

Oh and I've checked the fan out physically, nothing is even near close enough for it to be hitting.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Lok07 :wave:

With the PC 'de-booted' (powered down :grin, try turning the fan slowly by hand and see if it then clicks at a certain position - If you're lucky and the 'catch' is external, you might be able to see what's causing it, otherwise if it's internal, it's replacement time. Check your guarantee on the cooler, you might well be able to return it for replacement.

It might last for years, just being a nuisance but..... It might die at any time and toast your CPU









Although lots of folks recommend 'Arctic-Cooling', since both fans on my Twin-Turbo died within minutes of each other and cooked my NVidia-9800 graphics-card last year, I've never touched them since :sigh:


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for advice i'll check it and if not will hope to RMA it. Still got the stock cooler handy anyway!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Also, you can peel back the sticker and put a DROP of light oil (like sewing machine oil) into the bearing. Might do it, then again, it might not.


----------

